# Tradfri d'Ikea - Avec quoi commencer ?



## philming (13 Mai 2019)

Hello tout le monde !
Depuis l'annonce de la compatibilité des produits Ikea avec Homekit, je ne sais plus trop ce qui est nécessaire ou pas. 
Je vais bientôt m’équiper mais je suis perdu dans ce qui est nécessaire et ce qui ne l'est pas.

Je comprends qu'il faut au minimum la passerelle qu'on connecte a Homekit et qui fait que les différents accessoires reliés a la passerelle sont ensuite pris en charge sur iPhone.
https://www.ikea.com/fr/fr/p/-40337806/

Je suppose que les ampoules sont autonomes ? On a besoin de rien pour qu'elles soient reconnues comme telles n'est-ce pas ?
Si je veux des empoules couleur j'ai aussi l'impression que seul le modèle avec le kit variateur est disponible ?
https://www.ikea.com/fr/fr/p/tradfri-kit-variateur-spectre-blanc-gris-blanc-70338932/

Pas possible d'acheter l'ampoule seule ? Parce que je suppose qu'on peut faire varier la couleur directement depuis l'iphone et l'appli maison ?
En bref, tous les produits "avec télécommande", les variateurs etc ne sont plus nécessaires avec l'intégration d'Homekit si j'ai bien compris ?
Merci pour votre aide


----------



## HK6 (13 Mai 2019)

Salut, 

Pour faire simple, il faut une passerelle comme tu as écrit et il faut aussi une télécommande pour intégrer les accessoires (ampoule, prise, etc) à la passerelle. Dans ces derniers, impossible de configurer le tout. 

Pour les ampoules couleurs, il existe pour l’instant seulement le format E27. Pour le reste c’est du chaud ou froid/chaud.


----------



## philming (13 Mai 2019)

OK donc pour les loupiottes, il m'en faut au moins une avec telecommande.
Genre ca :
https://www.ikea.com/fr/fr/p/tradfri-kit-variateur-spectre-blanc-gris-blanc-70338932/
Mais apparemment avec UNE télécommande de ce genre la je peux controler 10 ampoules on est bien d'accord ? Pas la peine d'en avoir autant que d'ampoules ?
Pareil pour les prises ? Je dois en avoir une comme ca :
https://www.ikea.com/fr/fr/p/tradfri-kit-prise-connectee-telecommande-80364794/
Et les autres prises fonctionneront sans ?


----------



## HK6 (17 Mai 2019)

Oui, c’est tout à fait ça. Avec 1 télécommande tu peux commander jusqu’à 10 ampoules simultanément. Dès lors, si elles sont dans des pièces différentes, pas utile. Mais vu le prix, ça vaut la peine de mettre des capteurs de présence. Beaucoup plus pratique.


----------



## Ben5988 (22 Mai 2019)

Bonjour à tous,
Je viens d'installer un HomePod et du coup je suis intéressé par les ampoules ikea. Donc si je comprend bien après l'installation si je dit " dis siri allume la lumière du salon " l'ampoule s'allume ? 
Sachant que j'ai 2 lustres dans le salon donc il faut que quand je dit cette phrase il y a les 2 ampoules qui s'allume. J'ai peur de devoir dire allume ampoules 1 et recommencer pour l'ampoule 2 car ça serait contraignant. 

Autre question j'ai vue sur certains forums que la passerelle ikea n'est pas compatible avec la livebox 4 d'orange. C'est toujours d'actualité ? Les conversations datent de plusieurs mois.


----------



## Lufffy447 (23 Mai 2019)

Ben5988 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> Je viens d'installer un HomePod et du coup je suis intéressé par les ampoules ikea. Donc si je comprend bien après l'installation si je dit " dis siri allume la lumière du salon " l'ampoule s'allume ?
> Sachant que j'ai 2 lustres dans le salon donc il faut que quand je dit cette phrase il y a les 2 ampoules qui s'allume. J'ai peur de devoir dire allume ampoules 1 et recommencer pour l'ampoule 2 car ça serait contraignant.
> 
> Autre question j'ai vue sur certains forums que la passerelle ikea n'est pas compatible avec la livebox 4 d'orange. C'est toujours d'actualité ? Les conversations datent de plusieurs mois.



Concernant la première question il est possible de grouper les accessoires HomeKit avec l’app Maison d’Apple. J’ai 2 ampoules TRÅDFRI dans mon salon que je peux allumer à la voix en demandant au HomePod « allume la lumière du salon »


----------



## Ben5988 (23 Mai 2019)

Lufffy447 a dit:


> Concernant la première question il est possible de grouper les accessoires HomeKit avec l’app Maison d’Apple. J’ai 2 ampoules TRÅDFRI dans mon salon que je peux allumer à la voix en demandant au HomePod « allume la lumière du salon »



Impeccable merci maintenant il me reste plus qu'à savoir si c'est bien compatible livebox. J'habite à 1h d'ikea donc ça m'embête de refaire la route si ça fonctionne pas. J'ai contacté ikea sir Twitter mais aucune réponse.


----------



## philming (12 Juin 2019)

Hello ! J'ai tout mis en place et ca fonctionne pas mal du tout.
J'ai juste un truc qui ne fonctionne pas tout a fait comme je voudrais.
Dans le couloir de l'entrée j'ai 6 ampoules regroupées et controlées par un détecteur de présence.
J'ai créé des automatisations dans le but de faire varier l'eclairage en fonction de l'heure.
Genre :

A partir de minuit, une ampoule sur 2 se met en marche et a 5% pour éviter de se prendre la lumiere a fond dans la tronche quand on va au petit coin pendant la nuit.
Pour ca j'ai du coup 
QUAND : 00.00 tous les jours
SCENE : "Veilleuse" (une scene que j'ai créée avec tout eteint)
Accessoires : le groupe des ampules de l'entrée , une sur 2 activée, intensité a 5%. 
Je ne sais pas si je dois avoir la scene ET les accessoires dans cet automatisation d'ailleurs ? Vu que les accessoires sont deja dans la scene ?

A partir de 7h, il fait jour, donc je voudrais que les ampoules ne s'allument pas du tout.
QUAND : 07.00 ous les jours
SCENE JOUR NUIT (une scene crée avec tout eteint)
Accessoires  : le meme groupe, avec tout éteint.

Meme type de topo pour les autres tranches horaire.

Ca devrait marcher comme ca non ? Sauf que j'ai l'impression que ce n'est pa sle cas. Que toutes les ampoules s'allument quand meme etc...
J'ai buggé quelque part ?

Et a ce propos, savez vous quels sont les "paliers" d'intensité pour les ampoules Ikea ?
J'ai l'impression qu'entre 5 et 10% par exemple, il n'y a pas de différence...


----------



## AlCor72 (25 Mai 2019)

Ben5988 a dit:


> Impeccable merci maintenant il me reste plus qu'à savoir si c'est bien compatible livebox. J'habite à 1h d'ikea donc ça m'embête de refaire la route si ça fonctionne pas. J'ai contacté ikea sir Twitter mais aucune réponse.



Pour info, pas besoin de grouper tes ampoules si elles sont toutes les deux dans la pièces « salon » Siri les allumera toutes les deux si tu dit « allume les lumières du salon ».


----------



## philming (9 Février 2022)

Salut tout le monde ! Je déterre le sujet car je remarque que ma passerelle est scotchée en fw 1.17.19 alors que manifestement il y a eu pas mal d'updates depuis et on est actuellement à une version 1.19.1...
Je passe par l'appli pour tenter la MaJ mais ca me dit que tout est dans la dernière version... :-/
Quelqu'un a une idée ? Je rencontre souvent le bug ou la passerelle devient inaccessible après un reboot de routeur, bug apparemment corrigé sur les dernières versions du FW...
Merci


----------



## Lufffy447 (25 Mai 2019)

AlCor72 a dit:


> Pour info, pas besoin de grouper tes ampoules si elles sont toutes les deux dans la pièces « salon » Siri les allumera toutes les deux si tu dit « allume les lumières du salon ».



Yes ! Par contre je ne sais pas ce qu’il se passe si on demande à Siri "allume LA lumière du salon" dans ce cas là. 
Grouper les ampoules permettra aussi de gérer les deux ampoules de la même façon en une seule fois depuis l’application Maison ou depuis le widget du centre de contrôle. C’est à dire qu’en augmentant la luminosité ou en changeant la couleur sur un seul accessoire, les deux ampoules réagiront de la même façon au même moment.


----------



## philming (9 Février 2022)

doublon


----------

